# linseed - oil or micronised (whats the difference)?



## rosie-ellie (13 August 2011)

I currently use linseed oil 50-60ml, can someone tell me the difference between micronised linseed meal and the linseed oil.  I have a barefoot mare so have taken her of all starch products and replaced with oil.  I dont want her to put on weight but want it for stamina, coat and hooves.  My question are:

Whats the difference between the 2?
How much should i use of either?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Miss L Toe (13 August 2011)

I use the micronised linseed meal, it is less processed and has fibre and all available nutrients from the "seed", I assume the "oil" has been extracted from the  "seed"
I don't have much experience of usage, [my boy is not "worked hard"], but I would much rather increase the meal without anticipating any "gut" problems.


----------



## Tnavas (13 August 2011)

The oil is either cold pressed or is extracted by being heated and then rolled.

Definition from about.com: A substance is *micronized* if it is ground or pulverized into particles that are just a few "microns" in diameter. Translation: really small particles! - changes whole seeds to a powder by using pressure - such as rollers or if you grind it yourself a coffee grinder.


----------



## Miss L Toe (13 August 2011)

Yes, but I think that some micronised feeds are also lightly cooked/ steamed and as such the nutrients are more readily available than if just ground up. I spoke to Equimins about their products, and was advised to use the linseed meal rather than oil for a hoof strengthening diet
100gm per day + or - 30 gms for pony to large horse in moderate work.
My 10kg bag is expected to last 100 days.
Charnwood Milling has a very comprehensive analysis:
http://www.charnwood-milling.co.uk/horse_specs/micronized whole linseed.htm


----------



## Zuzan (13 August 2011)

No micronisation is not steamed.. they use infra red to micronise..  means the omega oils are not destroyed as they would in normal cooking.

Micronised linseed has more nutritional benefit that cold pressed oil.


----------



## kezimac (13 August 2011)

micronised also easier to digest than cold pressed oil - Feed guidelines depend on reasoning for feeding - I feed 400g during the winter for condition and during summer I feed 50g a day for coat. I have a 16hh ISH


----------



## Tnavas (13 August 2011)

Forgot to add 1 cupful before grinding for a horse, less in proportion for a pony.


----------



## rosie-ellie (14 August 2011)

Thanks for your replies, it seems more people use the meal than the oil and it sound like you dont need to use that much either!


----------



## chestnut cob (14 August 2011)

I feed whole, ground, microionised linseed from Charnwood Milling.  My horse has shivers and I tried him on the EPSM diet a couple of years ago but couldn't get him to eat feed with more than a big glug of oil in (couldn't get to the big mugfuls they recommend) - he'd eat as much of the linseed meal that I could give him though.


----------

